# DNS Tweaks (This Is All Very Confusing)



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't fully understand DNS, so this is all very confusing to me.

If I have DNS Client Service disabled, why should I need to apply this tweak?...


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;DisableDNSCaching
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache\Parameters]
"NegativeCacheTime"=dword:00000000 
"NetFailureCacheTime"=dword:00000000 
"NegativeSOACacheTime"=dword:00000000
```
Given that, why would this tweak be nesessary?...


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Improve DNS Resolution
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dnscache\Parameters]
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d
```
The top tweak seems to Disable DNS Caching...while the bottom tweak appears that it would enlarge the size of the DNS Cache.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have the DNS client service disabled, how do you connect to the Internet?


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I usually click on the Big Blue "E" on my Desktop. LOL (kidding)

Take a look at this thread, JohnWill. Some guys got together and explained it all to me.

It pretty much explains it all...especially about how DNS Client is not needed for DNS lookups. That if you disable it, all the lookups will be done by your ISPs DNS.

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=326491


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I understand that the DNS client isn't absolutely required, but it does impact performance for no gain, so I sure don't consider that a "Performance Tweak", unless we're talking about negative performance tweaks.  Is there some reason you think this is a good idea?


----------

